# Got my new survival knife today



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Im not a huge fan of tactical blades but I wanted a knife that can take a beating. I did some snooping around after reading some reviews I decided on the Ultima from CRKT. I love the prying hook and the feel of the grip. This is the first knife ive ever bought from CRKT so im looking forward to see how their quality is?


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

I have had a couple of CRKT knives before, used hard and no complaints.

BF


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What does that knife sell for delivered to Sweden ?

You couldn't get a Fallkniven on the cheap ? I'm liking the Fallkniven A1 Pro


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> What does that knife sell for delivered to Sweden ?
> 
> You couldn't get a Fallkniven on the cheap ? I'm liking the Fallkniven A1 Pro


It slipped by customs so I got it tax free, I ended up paying $90 with shipping (a steal as retailer here charge atleast $150 for the Ultima).
The cheapest A1 pro I can find you over here is $381, what does it retail for in the US?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Near to where I live there is a company known as Benchmade (Oregon City, Oregon). They make knives
which I would consider outstanding. I have mine in my right hand pocket at this moment. The blade (on 
this one) is 154 CM steel. Holds an edge and opens & closes easily with one hand (a feature that I find to 
be extremely convenient). 

I also have one of CRKT's knives (they are made overseas I believe) and while it is a middle grade blade,
I much prefer the Benchmade. The sticker price, however, may leave some shaking their heads. A new
blade will run typically $150-$200 & up. I will volunteer that you get what you pay for. Benchmade has
a Limited Lifetime warranty. Within that warranty, if the day comes that you feel the edge of your knife
is no longer "up-to-snuff" send it to them and they will restore the edge to "as new" shape and perform
a tune-up on all parts. 

A good company with a good product. benchmade.com

Grim

This is an everyday carry knife and not a survival type.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

nice knife ,, I like it to ,, I have few knifes that look like it ,, good pic nice post.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good stuff here


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a CRKT Ripple, it's a pretty nice knife, now discontinued.

I snagged the pocket clip and bent it, well actually I broke it. They were pretty good about replacing it for me. 

Don't know much about their fixed bladed knives, but they do make a pretty good line of EDC folders.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

CRKT makes good knives, of high quality, I am sure that yours is too.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Grim Reality said:


> Near to where I live there is a company known as Benchmade (Oregon City, Oregon). They make knives
> which I would consider outstanding. I have mine in my right hand pocket at this moment. The blade (on
> this one) is 154 CM steel. Holds an edge and opens & closes easily with one hand (a feature that I find to
> be extremely convenient).
> ...


Thx ill check out their product. I still need a new hunting knife, leaning towards the Buck Zipper but havent made up my mind yet.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like a great deal


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

crkt I like their stuff nice snag dude.
benchmade make some really nice knives I was issued a acent folder it was tuff enough to use as a wedge to split fire wood, unfortunately that knife was lost on the bubblegum field.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have several EDC knives including Benchmade and kershaw. For survival I went with Ka-Bar. BK7. Stout and good quality. I abuse it and have no complaints. I also have a couple of Moras for smaller tasks that seem to hold up well. Although I m not familiar with what you purchased it looks as though you found a good one.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Knife collecting gets to be a habit


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes. I have way more then I need or use but sometimes can't help myself. I have the same problem with guns!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Found this on arf
CRKT Ultima 5" tanto - AR15.COM

B & H Photo link
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1162277-REG/crkt_2125kv_ultima_fixed_blade_knife.html


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice looking knife thats just about what my tastes are at. Put through some abuse and let us know how it does.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not a fan of half serrated blades. I like all one flavor or the other. But aside from that, I really like your cuttin stick you got there. Think I'll look into it and see if they make a smooth edge version.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Got my new survival knife few days ago


----------

